# Sword, tuna, and grouper



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Well after getting the go ahead from the women of each perspective house we decided to do a little overnighter out of Dauphin Island in hopes of finding some pelagics and then finish the trip with some bottom fishing. The seas were great and we headed out a little east of the petronius to some promising water that Hiltons had shown. We found some nice blue water but no good rips to the east so we headed in the direction of the Petronius for the night in hopes of finding some hungry tuna. 



Arrived at the Petronius and to our amazement no one was home besides 2 work boats. We moved around the rig and sonar only showed a few fish. We dropped some jigs anyway and began to catch bft left and right for about an hour. "Pipe Layer" showed up and began to do the same but had a little dancing and music to go along with the fishing. Looks like they were having a good time for sure. 


We left the football tuna alone and headed a little north to do some swordfishing. Found a nice rip about where we were headed and put out a bait at 150ft. Before we could attach the balloon my buddy matt (mcoaker) says I think we just got hit. I say Bull&%!*. Then another whack! Now I know he's serious and I pick up the rod, point it at the water and wait maybe 5-10 seconds and feel some weight and begin to reel like crazy. Not 5 minutes in to fishing and we are on!!! Fish came to boat initially and then sounded all way to bottom. Fought it for maybe 30 minutes and then it surfaced and stripped off 100 yards in an instant across the surface. Now we know its a sword and no shark (hopefully). Fish sounded again and surfaced again and sounded again and.......you get the point. About and hour and 15 minutes into the drag the drag stated to act up on the penn 50. I almost got pulled in the drink by the sword when it took off on another run and the drag locked up putting at least 40-50#'s on the line. after that it wasn't only physically exhausting buyt mentally as well with me not knowing from one second to the other how the drag would behave. Had to cup the reel to slow the fish and try and get a crank here and there. Finally after 1:50 minutes the fish went into convulsions and started to come up from around 200 ft. I said this is it boys its me or the fish somethings got to give up. Gave it hell and had it to the boat right at the 2 hour mark. gaffs in, tail rope on, and high fives and fish pumps all around. Fish we estimated right at 200 and lad a lower jaw fork length or 69 inches. Not too shabby for our first sword. Thanks to all on board for their help (matt, Bob, Bill, and Rj). 





Put out another bait and luckily for us it went untouched as I was spent and crashed with the rest of the guys. Next morning we trolled for a little while on the rip and only managed one mahi (Rj's first, congrats), and another couple of short strikes on the ballyhoo. Headed to some grouper spots and caught 15 or so and headed back. Hell of a trip and after the last 2 nights of sword for dinner the wives are actually asking "when are you going back?!!?!?!?!?!" Great trip and cant wait for number 2.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Save me a steak and take me fishing next time!!

Congrats to you both, and everyone else for that matter.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report, congrats on the sword!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looks a great trip Love that sword fish and BFT not bad either


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch and beautiful sword!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess no one ever told you to start small and work your way up. Congrats on a great fish and great memories.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

awesome! im super jealous!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great report, great fish1 well done!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

A sword is my next fish for sure.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Great report and killer fish! What kinda boat is that you're on?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like a nice trip and a nice box of fish to go with it. You just never know what you will be handled from your equipment some times. Nice results on this one. gene


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice catch
I'd love to bring in a haul like that!!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I wish my wife would tell me to back out and catch fish.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Friends boat.


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great job Isaac! Looks like you guys had one hell of trip. Congrats again!

D


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great write up and catch. It sure sounds like a stressful moment on the Swordfish.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice sword Issac !!! Did you get a girth on her to go with that length.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice first sword!!! congrats for sure!!!! and some nice snowy's too!!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Whoa.....stud sword for a first one! And a nice haul of Grouper. My hats off to you.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Way to get it done boys. Issac congrats on popping your cherry. Now go get another one.


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice report Isaac. Awesome fish and great job on the rod considering the reel drag debacle. Even better was the fact that it was the first real sword bait that ive rigged and i was holding the line in my hand when the fish whacked it and then ate. Definitely a trip we won't forget. Ready for the next one already!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

recess said:


> Nice sword Issac !!! Did you get a girth on her to go with that length.


Tim,

The girth was 46 inches. Fish kept its weight right up to the tail. Definitely on the fat side. Most calculations are 185-200. I'm sure the fish went 200 for sure. Hell it took all of us to get it over the gunnel. Would have loved to bring her in whole but not possible even with the marlin bag. Maybe we can get the next one day timing!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Isacc thanks I have been writing down length and girth measurements and comparing some fish to others . Yeah I think there should be a third measurement for swords cause some are huge all the way to the tail, while some taper out before the tail .


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG & pretty work Gents.
Thanks for sharing and enjoy those steaks & filets.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what I call a good trip, congrats guys.


----------

